
A digital video recorder and streamer - flok
https://vanheusden.com/constatus/
======
flok
I have developed a digital video recorder and streamer that also detects
movement and audio. It has been in the works for about 4 years now and I'm
super proud that it actually gets usable now! A friend of mine helped with the
web-interface. It is targetted at Linux, but it may work on other unixes; I
did not try that yet. I love to hear feedback. If you would like to see
certain new features or things that need improvement; let me know!

[https://vanheusden.com/constatus/](https://vanheusden.com/constatus/)

------
buzztiaan
really nice project used in many hackerspace as alternative to motion which
uses a lot less CPU power for a lot MORE features! check it out if you like
this kinda stuff

